

Professor Ronald Coase has died aged 102 - 001sky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Coase

======
tzs
Prior stories on this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6326388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6326388)
(to NYTimes story)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6324526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6324526)
(to WSJ story) (several HN comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6319208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6319208)
(Bloomberg story)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6318234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6318234)
(University of Chicago)

~~~
001sky
No worries, but all of those stories are lacking in substance if not
perspective. As a result, only one had any comments. And those were mostly
pointing out how the WSJ (sadly) editorialized its headline with linkbait.

------
acjohnson55
_When asked what he considered his politics to be, Coase stated, "I really
don't know. I don't reject any policy without considering what its results
are. If someone says there's going to be regulation, I don't say that
regulation will be bad. Let's see. What we discover is that most regulation
does produce, or has produced in recent times, a worse result. But I wouldn't
like to say that all regulation would have this effect because one can think
of circumstances in which it doesn't."_

I think this a fabulously humble point of view. I wish more people thought
this way.

------
casca
Here he is talking on EconTalk in 2012 about his work. An excellent
introduction for those who prefer to listen rather than read:
[http://www.econtalk.org/archives/_featuring/ronald_coase/](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/_featuring/ronald_coase/)

~~~
icebraining
Sorry, downvoted by mistake:|

------
bluekeybox
Here is a good exposition of one of Coase's main breakthroughs:
[http://www.thebigquestions.com/2013/09/03/rip-ronald-
coase/](http://www.thebigquestions.com/2013/09/03/rip-ronald-coase/)

------
jotm
102 years - not bad at all!

~~~
pjscott
On the contrary, it's tragic that he didn't even get to celebrate his first
millennium. He died so young!

------
peterjancelis
We've already discussed this.

